# Japan Air Show 2006



## v2 (Jul 5, 2006)

like in title...


----------



## Chris_G (Jul 9, 2006)

Cracking set of pics there, i wish we could see some of them in the Uk especially the Blue Impulse.


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 9, 2006)

I always like looking at the Phantom.

It looks mean just flying around.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 9, 2006)

Great shots v2!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 10, 2006)

syscom3 said:


> I always like looking at the Phantom.
> 
> It looks mean just flying around.



Wish I had my digi the other day. While I was preflighting my aircraft, a German Luftwaffe Phantom was doing some low level training in our airspace. Loud and mean as hell. The Germans have 2 squadrons of the Phantoms for photo recon.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 13, 2006)

never realised they were still in use in Europe! i've never liked her looks anyway.........


----------

